# Asking your therapist personal questions



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to know if anyone here has trouble asking their therapist personal questions.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

I personally dont ask any personal questions about my counselor. I think its a professional setting where you decided to talk about personal things not them. I also wouldnt see any relevance to you getting better by asking a personal question to the therapist. 

But I might be way off on this one, and I suppose if you are having a hard time you might tell him you are having a hard time asking him a personal question and go from there. 

It would also help to know what the question is...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Never had a reason to, but I don't think I could either.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I dont have to ask he will come out and tell me if he has experienced something similar to my situation. He is a very honest guy and we talk freely about everything.. I feel very comfortable with him which is important_


----------



## growingwings (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually have had to do this as part of exposure therapy. Self-disclosure is really anxiety provoking for me, so my therapist and I will literally practice self-disclosing information about ourselves (pretty harmless stuff like what our favorite book is). It's funny how scary asking someone personal stuff can be. Anyway, you have to be able to do it if you want to know people better or if you go out on dates (a goal i am working toward). So yeah, self-disclosure exposure. It's actually kind of fun getting to know personal stuff about your therapist!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Not I...the last time I saw a new one she complained because I asked too many personal questions, and didn't know they were too personal. Drug use and religion were the ones she had problems with.
I figured, it came up naturally in conversation so why not.


----------

